# Pic's - 750 with 29.5 all wide Law's & 2" spacers



## Silverback Rhino (Nov 18, 2010)

Can someone please post some pics of a 750 with 29.5 all wide Law's & some 2" spacers on it. I plan to run this setup for next year. I realize its going to be hard on bearings etc. But I need the width here in the mountains in KY. And I also hope it will help float the front end some I ride alotta creeks in the summer months. I appreciate any pics provided in advance!!! Thnx guy's!!!


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

im pretty sure these are all wides, not sure if there is any spacers tho, i found it on google


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

you gotta post a bigger pic of your avatar though.... :flames:

I would post one if I had it... I'm running all skinny 28" backs with stock rims... kinda skinny!!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Go to the Kawisaki pic thread, there is a green brute with sides and spacers all the way around, trust me you'll notice it when u see it


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

That pic of the brute looks familar


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep that is P425s old brute. Those are wides all around with SRA wheels all the way around so the spacers wont be quite as wide as that but it will be close.


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

this is mine...has 30"backs..2"lift..2"spacers


----------



## Silverback Rhino (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the pics and info guy's!! Keep'em coming meanwhile I will look thru the pic thread. And yea I can get a bigger avatar pic up in a day or so lol. Thats my wife adding a lil bling to the ole Grizz lmao.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> you gotta post a bigger pic of your avatar though.... :flames:
> 
> I would post one if I had it... I'm running all skinny 28" backs with stock rims... kinda skinny!!


 Thats funny i was thinking the same thing before i even seen your post.lol


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

If your wanting to go wide I have a set of ss112 in wide offsets I will trade for your irs rims. Pm me if your interested


----------



## Silverback Rhino (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Silverback Rhino (Nov 18, 2010)

1 more coming


----------



## Silverback Rhino (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Silverback Rhino (Nov 18, 2010)

Guy's idk wassup with the pics these were taken professionally for me for my anniversary gift. They are great quality until I resize them thru Photobucket. Oh well ya got the idea anyways. Sorry these are the only 2 that are forum appropriate lol. But she sure does make my Grizz look better than I ever seen it lmao!!!


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

theres a grizzly under there?????


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Let's get back on topic guys



If your wanting to go wide I have a set of ss112 in wide offsets I will trade for your irs rims. Pm me if your interested


----------



## MuddJunkie (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a set of ss112 for irs i wanted to go wide, but a friend talked me out of it, but i would go thru with it.


----------



## MuddJunkie (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice tires on the grizz


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

Silverback Rhino said:


>


where did the grizzly go ? :thinking:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

MuddJunkie said:


> I have a set of ss112 for irs i wanted to go wide, but a friend talked me out of it, but i would go thru with it.


Go through with what?


----------

